# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Embalses conocidos con dos nombres

## bassraul

Hay algunos embalses conocidos por el nombre oficial y otro voy a poner dos ejemplos :

1 - El Vellon tambien conocido como el de Pedrezuela  Madrid

2 - Garcia de Sola conocido como Puerto Peña  Badajoz 

Conoceis alguno mas

----------


## Luján

Si no me equivoco, San Juan también se llama El Burguillo.

----------


## bassraul

Me parece que no tiene nada que ver uno esta en Avila y otro en Madrid aunque esta cerca

----------


## bassraul

Voy ha decir otro :

El embalse de Guadajira tambien llamado Jaime Ozores

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí tenemos el de Tremp o Talarn también conocido como Sant Antoni

----------


## Panete

> Si no me equivoco, San Juan también se llama El Burguillo.


El agua del Burguillo acaba en el de San Juan.... pero como bien apuntan están hasta en provincias distintas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por aquí otro que también tiene ese problema es el embalse de Villar del Rey.

La antigua presa (actualmente inundada en el embalse actual) se llamaba Peña del Águila, y mucha gente, sigue utilizando ese nombre, pero oficialmente, es Villar del Rey

----------


## jasg555

> Hay algunos embalses conocidos por el nombre oficial y otro voy a poner dos ejemplos :
> 
> 1 - El Vellon tambien conocido como el de Pedrezuela  Madrid
> 
> 2 - Garcia de Sola conocido como Puerto Peña  Badajoz 
> 
> Conoceis alguno mas


 Viene por un litigio cuando se construyó. El embalse, la presa está en el término municipal de Pedrezuela, y se corrigió a posteriori.

Pero todo el mundo lo conoce como El Vellón.

San Juan es un embalse y El Burguillo es otro.

Hay un caso muy conocido, y que no sé porque se llama así:
El embalse de Entrepeñas debería llamarse de "Sacedón", ya que el término municipal es ese. Al igual que su vecino Buendía se llama así por el pueblo en el que está construído.

 No es que haya obligación, pero es curioso que uno lo nombren con ese sistema y el otro no.

----------


## bassraul

Hay uno en la provincia de Toledo que unos le llaman La fresneda por que el pueblo mas cercano se llama asi . Y otro le llaman el Gevalos ya que es el nombre del rio la presa es esta :

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por la aclaración... me sonaba que por algùn sitio había visto que no sólo existía la Presa del Fresnedas, en el rio Fresnedas, afluente del Jándula y éste a su vez del Guadalquivir... Y con tu comentario y esa foto, ya sé dode está la "otra" Fresnedas, que tanto me sonaba... Un saludo.

----------


## bassraul

Me parece que el nombre oficial es el Gevalos

----------


## jasg555

> Me parece que el nombre oficial es el Gevalos


 Yo lo he conocido así, Gévalo. Aunque el nombre oficial en el IGN es "Embalse del Jébalo".

 Doctores tiene la iglesia.

 El río Gévalo, antes de la construcción del embalse era un río no regulado de los Montes de Toledo, que desembocaba en el Tajo en el embalse de Azután. Con las lluvias primaverales, subían una cantidad enorme de bogas alpargateras, y unos barbos de cierto tamaño. Era un espectáculo.

Al mismo tiempo, el aporte de agua limpia diluía la contaminación que traía el Tajo. Y en su recula, donde el río se remansaba, es uno de los sitios en donde más black bass juntos y grandes he visto.

 Desde entonces, sólo le dejan un chorrito y ya no remonta nada.

----------


## bassraul

> Yo lo he conocido así, Gévalo. Aunque el nombre oficial en el IGN es "Embalse del Jébalo".
> 
>  Doctores tiene la iglesia.
> 
>  El río Gévalo, antes de la construcción del embalse era un río no regulado de los Montes de Toledo, que desembocaba en el Tajo en el embalse de Azután. Con las lluvias primaverales, subían una cantidad enorme de bogas alpargateras, y unos barbos de cierto tamaño. Era un espectáculo.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, el aporte de agua limpia diluía la contaminación que traía el Tajo. Y en su recula, donde el río se remansaba, es uno de los sitios en donde más black bass juntos y grandes he visto.
> 
>  Desde entonces, sólo le dejan un chorrito y ya no remonta nada.


Creo que es el Gevalo como se llama el rio .
A lo del Bass te voy ha decir peces que noson de aqui :

Carpa y Carpin introduccida por los Romanos Siglo I
Tenca Siglo XVII
Trucha Arco Iris ,Salvelino y Gobio Siglo XIX
1910 Experimento en el lago de Banyoles Girona :
Brema ,Cacho dorado, Alburno y Locha de estanque
1921 - Gambusia
1950- Bass y Lucio
1968 - Hucho
1980 - Lucioperca y siluro

----------


## jasg555

> Creo que es el Gevalo como se llama el rio .
> A lo del Bass te voy ha decir peces que noson de aqui :
> 
> Carpa y Carpin introduccida por los Romanos Siglo I
> Tenca Siglo XVII
> Trucha Arco Iris ,Salvelino y Gobio Siglo XIX
> 1910 Experimento en el lago de Banyoles Girona :
> Brema ,Cacho dorado, Alburno y Locha de estanque
> 1921 - Gambusia
> ...


Ya, ya, presisamente es un tema que vengo estudiando y denunciando hace años :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## bassraul

Decir otro embalse que tiene dos nombres:
El de La Aceña conocido tambien como Peguerinos

----------

